# What strain helps your ailment?



## Ogof (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello:
If you can post what strain helps a particular ailment it may save someone time in trying to figure out what type to grow out.

My wife and I find that Afghani helps us the most with pain management.
There may be something better for pain. 

What are you insomniacs growing to help?

Thank you for participating.

Regards


----------



## chong420 (Mar 20, 2006)

g13


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

i have problems with muscle spasms so anything Indica.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 20, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> g13



G13 for what ailment?


----------



## chong420 (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm not quite sure for what ailment..but i do know it's prescribed by doctors for medicinal purposes..not really an expert in that field..all i remember was the bud was called G13..sorry if that didn't help you really..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Indica for sleep problems. Night terrors and deep sleep or insomnia. Migranes NO WEED. freakin kills me everytime. Thats why I am a NL fan.

Sativa, great for the ole wake and bake.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 21, 2006)

Chong420: 

Thanks for the recomendation of the G13.  I will research that strain and post any 
results here.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah no prob Ogof..i just remember my buddy had some, that and some other strains (blueberry? and white rhino?  i don't remember)..and he was telling me how it was prescribed by doctors for medicinal purposes..it got me pretty stoned..well, actually all of the strains he had got me pretty stoned..i just remembered "medicinal" and i was like cool, "let's smoke it!"


----------



## Ogof (Apr 11, 2006)

In my poking around for medical strains in general. 

Growdoc has a nice strain he calls "AngelDust" 
He says he developed it as a medicinal strain. I e-mailed his company to see where seeds are available. No answer yet. He has sold seed on seedbay.com in the past. 

Also for pain management I was speaking to someone who says "Black Domina" by Sensi seeds is great.  It better be they want $260 for 15 seeds.  Personally, they can kiss my ass for that price. Thats ripping off the sick. 
I have since found a few seedbanks that sell them for about $120. Sensi seeds sells them in lots of 15, unlike the usual 10. So if not bought from Sensi direct ( they will NOT ship to the USA), it is a decent price.

At least Growdoc has a reduced price for "AngelDust" because he feels medically ill folks do not have any money to piss away. 

When I find more info on this I will certainly post. 

Good health to all.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2006)

I have Fibromyalgia which is a syndrome which involves chronic muscle and joint pain, insomnia, and a crap load of other things. 
I grow hash plant/g13 and straight hash plant. These are both 100% indicas, and are both very strong medicinal strains. 
They are both very strong couch lock type highs, and help me with my insomnia and pain. I would be really lost without these two strains because I would be forced to take some type of opiate, which I am not willing to do.
They are also both very easy growing and cloning strains because they are 100% indicas.

The negitive side of things are that they are both exclusive strains and are going to cost a lot to get. In my opinion they are well worth the money but others do not like to spend a lot on seeds, that is a personal decision.
If you are looking to get cheap seeds then I have grown white rhino aka medicine man from Nirvana. This is what I use to grow before I moved on to hash plant X g13. This is not as strong as hash plant but did help me with my problems, and is a good cheap alternative to hash plant. They only cost like $32 USD.

I hope that this has help you out a bit.


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 16, 2006)

what i gow is the offspring of offspring of offspring a couple of times of good bag buds that i bought over the years it must pass the 3 toke test .  It's a pretty nice combo of sativa and indica it works well for pain as in sore muscles and does very well with my bouts of insomia by keeping it at bay and allowing me to sleep most nights fully


----------



## Ogof (Apr 25, 2006)

I have since found out from LdyLunatic that pure G13 is not to be found.
So one of the hybrids will do nicely for what ails you.

Thanks everyone for your input.

If anyone else can "name the strain" for your ills, please do.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 3, 2006)

I wa sliving in the south when G13 came out and it was from gainesville, hence the G, the thirteenth shot at it. Supposedly I knew the people that came up with it but you know how that is. There may be some still floating around in Fla.??


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Another very good medical strain I have grown in the past was UBC chemo.  It was developed by the University of British Colombia, and was developed for Cancer and aids patients, that were suffering from pain. 
This stuff was strong, I only grew it twice because it was not a very enjoyable high, it was the ulimate couch lock/body high.  This stuff made my body tingly from my lips to my toes.  But always made me go to sleep.  

At the time that I grew this about 4 years ago, i was not sick so it was just too powerful.  i have looked for it for about a year now to avail.  I saw someone growing it a little while back so I know it is still around somewhere, I just do not know where.
Unfortunatly the place that I got it went out of business.

So now I am left with my hash Plant and Hash plant x G13, ohh, poor me. lol


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I wa sliving in the south when G13 came out and it was from gainesville, hence the G, the thirteenth shot at it. Supposedly I knew the people that came up with it but you know how that is. There may be some still floating around in Fla.??


 
This is the first that I heard of G13 being created in Flordia, by some local growers. I thought that it was created by the US government and then a clone was stolen from them...The legend that I always hear is that it took 13 generations to create this super strain, hence generation 13 or G13, i have heard other crazy things about the name, but none included Gainesville. Like Government Marijuana, G for government and 13 for M as M is the 13th letter of the alphabet. but who knows.

Heres a link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G13


----------



## pranicfever (May 9, 2006)

Ok.. i know this post is a lil older.. but.. wth, gonna post anyway..

Indica Strains... pure Indica perfered: Insomnia, Back Pains, Nightmares, Also Pains due to Bladder and Kidney Problems.

Any Strain.. Sativa or Indica: anorexia

Sativa Strains: Low energy and motivational problems (then again you could always just take vitamins)


----------

